# Coffee Take Away Start Up



## Phineus (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi. As the title suggests.

I am looking to integrate a coffee and tea take away from the current furniture shop business. What regulations /licence may i need.?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I hope it goes well......I expect the local council have some guidance, especially around permitted use. Great 1st post.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Have a chat with Environmental Health, they should be able to advise on the details. I think there's a break point from just serving hot beverages to offering food / nibbles. Best of luck with it though.


----------



## jmb1083 (Sep 2, 2020)

Good luck with everything! Live the dream.


----------

